# In desperate need of new home for gorgeous tabby



## CatLoverLisa (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi there. I'm posting on behalf of a very good friend of mine who is having a real dillema with her cat at the moment. Recently, two dogs have moved in next door and they have really scared off my friend's cat; they bark and chase her all of the time and this has driven her away from home. She now rarely comes back to the house at all and has lost weight due to not eating properly. My friend has tried to explain the problem to her the dog's owners but they were less than helpful. It's got so bad now that she is forced to rehome the cat in order to save its health and avoid it anymore stress. We tried to take it to the RSPCA and Cats Protection but both were full up and turned her away. 

The cat is approximately 3 years old and she is a female, tabby, moggy. She is absolutely gorgeous and although nervous now, had a fun and friendly temperament when I originally met her - she was a real mischievous character and hopefully a new home would bring this side of her back. She is also microchipped and has been speyed.

Lives in Derby but can be delivered as long as it is within the Derbyshire/Nottingham area. Please, please, please is anyone able to help? It is so sad for me and my friend to see this lovely cat in such a state. A new, stable forever home is much needed - a home with no dogs and lots of love and affection to give.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh dear  Can your friend not keep her as a house cat? they do adapt well


----------



## CatLoverLisa (Aug 4, 2011)

My friend has a dog too and although cat originally lived fine alongside it, now the trouble with next door dogs has made her wary of my friend's dog too. Apparently she dashes inside for food occassionally when next door dogs are inside but if she sees my friend's dog then she runs away! It's a very sad situation. My friend just doesn't know what to do for the best.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I would keep her in, hopefully with the stress of next doors dogs out of the way she will settle again with your friends dog


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Agree with DB.Cats do adapt to being indoor cats very well and it shouldnt be to difficult with a bit of thought and creativity to reintroduce this cat/dog partnership b ack to a happy twosome..It has to be worth trying rather than rehousing her


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Feliway is good for reducing stress in most cats that might be worth looking into as well 

Bestpet Pharmacy - - *FELIWAY*


----------



## CatLoverLisa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for replies. Will pass info onto my friend and keep you posted. Here's hoping things can be resolved without having to rehome the cat


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She needs to be kept in - in a separate room from the dog for the time being until she calms down. This is the worst possible time of the year to be trying to rehome an adult cat I'm afraid, there are kittens everywhere.

Liz


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

We use baby gates to keep the dogs away from the cats. The cats can come to the dogs whenever they want but the dogs can't get to the cats. It gives them their own area without being shut away in a room.


----------

